# tablet question



## rdac33 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm going to install a tablet in the car going to a audison bit one using a DAC so I can hook it up to the optical input, should I use a pretty amp that I have first so it will bring up the voltage or does the bit one do this already.


----------



## JohnVella (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes you can use amp to bring up voltage. if you want to byt amp then visit to carkart.com.


----------



## rdac33 (Feb 22, 2013)

In my original question I meant to say a line driver.


----------

